# Just to prove..



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

that Rebel is still in existence :tongue: Here are 3 not very good pictures from yesterday.

Harleigh refusing to look at the camera until she gets her treat.









Aww









Poor abused dogs - someone come save them!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

wow you got one to smile for the camera! My dogs look so abused whenever I point a camera at them!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wait you have two dogs? Lol. Rebel is gorgeous!


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, they really do look abused - NOT !!! Gorgeous doggies.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh please me, let me save those poor, poor puppies. I will do my best to rehabilitate or at least play with them.LOL They are gorgeous and their coats look like silk.. Lovely


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

rebel is soooooooooo cute!!!!! he looks like a cuddle bug!


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

They are wonderful, Rebel is just so beautiful.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Awwwww that last picture is SO cute hehe


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Very cute pictures!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

That last picture is LOL they are so poor and picked on. LOL Cute pics!


----------

